# seats for sindh in UHS



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

hello! I wanted to know about applying for punjab universities through UHS as medical studies are best in punjab... but i have a sindh domicile.. infact karachi domicile.. Are there any seats in king edward or other punjab universities for candidates from othr provinces? One more thing.. fatima jinnah medical college too comes under uhs? Can the national srudents apply on SAT seats ? What about this shifa university? Have they closed the registration process?any help will greatly appreciated..


----------



## hina rauf (Apr 21, 2011)

hey samm there are seats for sindh students.their merit is low as well as limited seats.and punjab medical colleges are much better than others.fatima jinnah is also under uhs....hina


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

realy? They do have seats for sindh? Yeah punjab colleges are no doubt far better than atleast sindh universities...can u tell me how many seats are there? What will be the procedure to apply on those seats? I will have to give the test ! It is conducted in which month? can i apply on SAT seats aswell?


----------

